# A new online art marketplace



## David Christner (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi,

We are building a new type of online art marketplace where artists, like yourself, have the opportunity to promote and sell your artwork in a whole different way. :vs_love:

But to make this amazing platform a reality, we need your help. 

With this quick 2 minute survey, you have the chance to shape the online art market of tomorrow. We greatly appreciate you for taking the time to help us. Thank you.

Here's the link to the quick survey:
https://forms.gle/cnSB8YFkegwBtp7a7

//David


----------

